# Frontline after..



## esj25 (Oct 4, 2011)

Is it safe to put Frontline on a dog that's just had a flea bath the day before? Or should we wait 10 days before applying the Frontline?
Edited to add.. the flea bath used was Sergeants Skip-Flea & Tick Shampoo with Oatmeal.
Thanks.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Frontline should not be applied right after bathing but I would also be concerned with a flea shampoo application then another flea application (frontline).

I personally would wait at least a week but have nothing to base my answer on. I just get freaked out by any sort of chemical treatments. 

What did your vet suggest?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

The flea bath kills the fleas on the dog, not the fleas in the location where the dog picks them up. Frontline is supposed to kill the life cycle of the fleas in your home by using the dog as a killing site. If you don't use it soon, then fleas will continue to stay on your dog and not leave your home.


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Frontline should be applied 24 hours before OR after bathing. It is waterproof so no worries applying and bathing later. The reason for waiting 24 hours to apply after a bath is the shampoo strips the coat of natural oils that help disperse the medication. 
When dealing with fleas, you need to treat not only the pet, ALL pets in the household, and the house itself with bug bombs and washing beds and areas the pet sleeps as much as possible. This should be done at least twice, about 4 weeks apart.


----------



## Branko (Feb 11, 2010)

I dont use Frontline, I use Advantage II but I have always waited 2 days for the reason that Dinahmyte wrote.

Read this on Frontline FAQS FRONTLINE | Helpful resources | FAQs




> *How long after application can my pet be bathed or go swimming?*
> 
> FRONTLINE Brand Products remain effective for 30 days, even if a pet swims or is bathed. After application, keep the dog or cat from getting wet until the application area appears dry, usually 24 hours. If a FRONTLINE Brand Product is to be applied after a bath, make sure the pet is completely dry before application.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I apply Frontline and Advantage to animals right after they are groomed; as long as the dog is completely dry, it's fine. I wouldn't worry about doing it after a flea bath--the insecticide in the shampoo is washed away when you rinse the dog, and anyway, most shampoos use an active ingredient that is safe in combination with other flea meds.

When doing my own dogs, I usually apply the Advantage the day after a bath. But if you have a flea infestation you're trying to get rid of, putting the preventative on ASAP after the bath will eliminate the time window for bugs to jump back on the dog.


----------

